# Here is step-by-step to enter Uber into Turbo Tax (I think)



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I hope this thread is not blind leading the blind. *If anybody can identify an error below please scream it out.*

I've been using Turbo Tax Premium
I received no 1099's (either K or MISC) from Uber. All I have is the online tax summary doc they make for 2017. It lists these three main fields:
2017 my Gross earnings were $2500
Expenses were $900
Net Payout (what actually goes to bank account) is $1600
"Expenses" are things like booking fee and all that. Although I only ever saw $1600 I still need to file taxes and address the extra $900 mentioned above.


In Turbo Tax Income section, go to Self-Employment and make a new entry
Q: "Tell us about the type of self-employment work you do", say _Rideshare_
Check button yes I work in rideshare driving
Put in date you started
Probably answer no to "Did you make these payments"
Any o these less common? NO
Now it brings you to a rideshare summary page, ignore it and click _Looks Good_ at the bottom
Now it asks you about income. You have no 1099-MISC, so you use second option _Additional Income..._
Type of income will be Gross Earnings, and amount is $2500. Hit continue
Your total tax return just went down or what you owe went up; the number got uglier up top. 
Question Anymore self-employed income? No.
Click through continue, and now it will let you start deducting. Except not really. Instead it will tell you to upgrade to self-employed version of Turbo tax, which you will do.
NOW you add your driving expenses. The two you will add are the checkbox for Vehicle, and the one for Other Misc expenses. Click Continue
On the final screen here, scroll down and add in your vehicle miles you drove for the vehicle part, and then the expenses, in the example here they were $900 for Uber Partner fees. Now the summary federal return number goes back to what it should be.
NOTE!!! If you repeat these steps again, after you have Turbotax Self-employed edition, after step 7 it will actually ask you if you work for uber or lyft, by name. Then you can import tax docs from their websites. If you do this you'll find that Turbotax still can't pull anything from Uber, and all it could pull (in my case), was a paltry 1099K for Lyft.

For Lyft my 1099k was about $650 (equivalent to uber's "gross earnings", and the tax summary for Lyft showed lyft paid me $500 ride payments and $200 total non-ride payments, or $700 total to my bank. So my anticipation is that I will declare $650 gross, $150 expenses ($650 minus $150 = $500 I actually received from lyft for driving) but then also include Lyft's $200 bonus money they gave me, for $700 total taxable. Of course, that's before the mileage deduction with lyft (like we added in with uber).


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Why Upgrade Turbo Tax self-employed is free through uber link, just start there.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> Why Upgrade Turbo Tax self-employed is free through uber link, just start there.


oh man, oops I missed that!

Apparently it's too late to do that free one even though I have yet to e-file (or pay). The links now don't override any previous links, so I only have some paltry discount I got from another company.


----------

